# Swamp Loggers starts this Friday!



## NYH1

Just saw a commercial on the Discovery Channel!


----------



## nmurph

Great!!!!! It's the only worthwhile timber industry show.


----------



## banshee67

cant wait for the new season!
just saw a commercial for it lastnight while watching re-runs


----------



## rottiman

unfortunately they don't put it on up here in canada anymore......bummer


----------



## a. palmer jr.

I just watched it. Not a bad show, must have filmed it in winter, plenty of snow. I'm glad it's back on tv, can't say the same for my wife though, not too crazy about logging shows..


----------



## Grateful11

I'm glad there was something on worth watching for change. They're definitely not outfitted to handle snow, once in a decade event for them most likely.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Grateful11 said:


> I'm glad there was something on worth watching for change. They're definitely not outfitted to handle snow, once in a decade event for them most likely.


 
Neither am I, if last year was any example.


----------



## banshee67

funny how they were having that huge disagreement about all the logs that were trimmed from the back of the truck loads left in the landowners field
there are tons of us on here who would fight over those massive piles of wood!
should have just told him to put an ad on craigslist for free firewood! :msp_tongue:


----------



## JimiLL

Looks like this show is heading the way of ax men.... I saw a bunch of staged drama...... like $2500 in labor and fuel to clean up those tree heads?


----------



## realitycheck

JimiLL said:


> Looks like this show is heading the way of ax men.... I saw a bunch of staged drama...... like $2500 in labor and fuel to clean up those tree heads?


 
Yeah I didnt understand that at all. Then the son just goes over there with a skidder drags them off and everything is fine. Where did he drag them too and why was that so hard? I'm wondering if its becoming what you said. Because bobby was acting really weird on that episode he got upset before on episodes. But he seemed to be really upset last night. Seemed uncharacteristic of him.


----------



## JimiLL

Yeah he looked like he was putting on a bit of a show for the cameras there.... especially when he was just fine with his son essentially going over his head and moving the wood anyways


----------



## Grateful11

JimiLL said:


> Looks like this show is heading the way of ax men.... I saw a bunch of staged drama...... like $2500 in labor and fuel to clean up those tree heads?


 
I hope not, we still watch Ax Men but mainly for drama queens that are on that show. There's no way a group men could actually work like that. Somebody would knife somebody before it was over with if it's like that all the time.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

rottiman said:


> unfortunately they don't put it on up here in canada anymore......bummer


 
You can easily retrieve the show on your computer, assuming you have high speed internet. I watched a couple of episodes a few weeks ago.


----------



## mitch95100

IM HOOKED


----------



## Nosmo

*Patience of Job*

It is just my own opinion -- Bobby seems to have the patience of Job (in the bible). He seems to handle all problems eg. weather, breakdowns, his workers and the mill.

If I were going to work for a logging company I would want a boss like him.

Nosmo


----------



## Dennis Gauge

realitycheck said:


> Yeah I didnt understand that at all. Then the son just goes over there with a skidder drags them off and everything is fine. Where did he drag them too and why was that so hard?



I understand it perfectly. They agreed to a certain set of conditions to log the land. The landowner changed the agreement after it was all said and done, then threw a hissy fit to get what he wanted. Who wouldn't be upset? Bobby got skroo'd. 

The landowner was some city slicker who had never been involved in a logging operation before. Had no idea what he was getting himself into (even said so on camera IIRC). Still not an excuse. That's what you agreed to. If you don't like it tough beans because that's what you agreed to. Man up and live with your decision.


----------



## Fronty Owner

swamp loggers is one of the better shows, but I think all of them are a victim of editing.
We see a few hours from months of footage. 
I recall an interview with Kelly Osbourne about that show. she said that the editors painted them as constantly fighting, but really who wants to watch someone surf the web for an hour.
Watching other shows, you will see rifles change in swamp people, you'll see the same clip over and over in different circumstances, you will see hair styles change or clothes change in IRT. If you really pay attention to the details, you see how bad it is... :bang:


----------



## realitycheck

Fronty Owner said:


> swamp loggers is one of the better shows, but I think all of them are a victim of editing.
> We see a few hours from months of footage.
> I recall an interview with Kelly Osbourne about that show. she said that the editors painted them as constantly fighting, but really who wants to watch someone surf the web for an hour.
> Watching other shows, you will see rifles change in swamp people, you'll see the same clip over and over in different circumstances, you will see hair styles change or clothes change in IRT. If you really pay attention to the details, you see how bad it is... :bang:


 

So true. I was watching ny ink this morning. They were talking to someone getting a tattoo about why they wanted it. One shot it was already colored in. The next shot it was back to just the outline and then it would flip back to being colored and back to outline. I try to catch that little stuff its fun for me.


----------



## CJ-7

Great show, but it seems like Bobby is always talking about breaking even, but then is always buying new equipment. Check out the new barbecue grill they got and now they are looking at a new equipment truck with a hydraulic front axle drive after their Los Vegas trip. He really does seem concerned with the health of his employees. I like his incentive for 100 loads a week. Food and money.


----------



## Roundest File

grate shoe! I loged in becuz of itt!


----------



## NYH1

Seems like there were only a few issues this season. It hasn't been on up here in a month.


----------



## realitycheck

Same here. It was like they didn't even announce it was the season finale it was just gone. Unless I missed it. 
I think they did the same thing last year.


----------



## realitycheck

Well looks like swamp loggers is a new episode tonight at 9c on discovery channel.


----------



## banshee67

they need to do a better job advertising this show
the seasons just seem to end out of nowhere 
and then the new seasons just pop out of of nowhere with no notice

i caught the new episode lastnight though
ssame stuff
#### breaking
moved him to a ####ty new plot with hardly any good sized wood
cooking pigs on the huge dual axle grill 
i love the new 4x4 (or is it 6x6?) army truck they got for moving the trailers off the deck

also Bo is lookin real good, lost a lot of weight. the majority of the crew needs to follow his lead. some unhealthy looking guys down in those swamps, they seem like great people though


----------



## Excitingsong

I'm glad there was something worth watching for the change. Surely they are not equipped to deal with the snow, an event once a decade, are more likely.


----------



## banshee67

need more


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Well, here it is past Thanksgiving of 011 and still no new logging shows for well over a month. I wonder if they were all taken off...They weren't the best shows ever but better than most of the reality shows on Discovery Channel. I got so tired of watching Jr and Sr. fight over the motorcycles that I haven't been watching that channel for awhile.


----------



## rb142

Looks like it is supposed to be back on December 13.


----------



## a. palmer jr.

rb142 said:


> Looks like it is supposed to be back on December 13.



I hope you're right, it should be nice and cold around here by then, good time to watch some tv!


----------



## WAPITI39

I agree, looking forward to watching some cutting( not much with a saw) after work when its too dark to do any cutting of my own.


----------



## w8ye

Tuesday night 10PM Eastern on Discovery


----------



## a. palmer jr.

Here's the lineup for those who don't know yet. Swamp Loggers Jan 10 @ 10pm, Jan 11 @ 12am, Jan 14 @ 11am, 12pm, and 1pm. Some are reruns at least one is new.


----------



## Oldtimer

They better find some type of drama or something, because a show can't continue on with what they are showing...how many times can they put up "Where's the truck?" or "How many loads today?" before you change over to the Lingerie football league on ESPN- "the OCHO"?
Frankly, the LFL holds my interest better..lol..I wonder why?


----------



## Jkebxjunke

Oldtimer said:


> They better find some type of drama or something, because a show can't continue on with what they are showing...how many times can they put up "Where's the truck?" or "How many loads today?" before you change over to the Lingerie football league on ESPN- "the OCHO"?
> Frankly, the LFL holds my interest better..lol..I wonder why?



ahh you see one scantily clad lingerie wearing slightly bronzed female football player..... you want to see more of them....:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jkebxjunke

in all seriousness.. I would rather watch Bobby and his crew than that other train wreck axmen


----------



## bob15

Jkebxjunke said:


> in all seriousness.. I would rather watch Bobby and his crew than that other train wreck axmen



+1

I can watch swamp loggers and American loggers (boys up in Maine). I cannot watch ax-whiners anymore. It is stupid......


----------



## Jkebxjunke

bob15 said:


> +1
> 
> I can watch swamp loggers and American loggers (boys up in Maine). I cannot watch ax-whiners anymore. It is stupid......



I unfortunately keep watching.. because I want to see the mule and horse logging... when are they going to have it? probably a foot note on 2 shows... because nobody wanted to kill one another and they moved wood safely with out drama.


----------

